# Ovulated CD 57....BFP CD 73!!!!



## sjnams

After a mammoth cycle where I even resigned myself to not ovulating and wishing for AF to show up, I finally ovulated on CD 57. Never believed I would actually fall pregnant after waiting so long for eggy but those temps stayed high every morning and with a little encouragement from DH and my POAS posse I tested this morning on CD 73 and got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/sjnams/DSC02272-2.jpg

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/sjnams/babydust3-1.gifhttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/sjnams/babydust3-1.gifhttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/sjnams/babydust3-1.gifhttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/sjnams/babydust3-1.gif

I really hope to more of my TTC friends get their much deserved :bfp: They have been so supportive with my mad cycles and I would have given up weeks ago if not for their support and encouragement......Thank you ladies!!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/sjnams/hug-3.gif


----------



## Suz

:hugs: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Lazy Leo

Already posted in your journal hun but it's great to see your announcement as well. Massive Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

great news! do u know how far along you are then? must be confusing!


----------



## hayley352

yey congrats, there is hope for us all with irregular cycles!!! xx


----------



## sjnams

Thank you for the wishes girls :hugs:



FEDup1981 said:


> great news! do u know how far along you are then? must be confusing!

I'm not entirely sure to be honest!!! :rofl: Found one of those calculator sites that gives an EDD from date of ovulation and it gave me a due date of 16th April which makes 4 weeks pregnant apparantly. :shrug:

:hug:


----------



## Lyns

Aww, fantastic news hun! And very inspirational for those who suffer from long cycles.

Have a great 9 months! xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww WOW sjnams. tahts a defo positive there too, really strong result. I guess you won't know until you have your scan on dates.

BUT BIG CONGATULATIONS!


----------



## baby.love

OMG hunni a huge congratulations....Have a very happy and healthy 9 months :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Great news for you :) . A big congrats . x .


----------



## csmummu

OH wow hun congrats Great story!!! nice :bfp: too :)


----------



## techi_girly

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations have a healthy and happy 9 mths :hug:


----------



## tansey

Yay - an official announcement! Huge congrats! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee that's amazing babe i'm so chuffed for you. :dance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Lu28

Wow, congrats on your :bfp: hon and such a strong one too!!:happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

Flippin' Nora woman,

With all that BD'g you two really deserve your BFP. I think yourself and your husband deserve a bloomin' holiday. :rofl:

All joking (and jealousy) aside, I am really happy for your both and would like to say HEARTFELT CONGRATULATIONS. :flower:


----------



## noddysgirl84

congrtulations!!


----------



## insomnimama

Oh wow this is wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Carley

Here's a huge congratulations!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: I am so happy for you!


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## biteable

Big congrats xx


----------



## Logiebear

Brilliant news hun and heres to a happy and healthy 9 months 

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/156/156882g82qpu0ale.gif


----------



## wishing4ababy

i CAN'T STOP CRYING - I AM TRULY SO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN.....WILL MISS YOU IN TTC THOUGH!! :cry: I WILL BE OVER IN 1ST TRI V SOON - HOPEFULLY!!


----------



## yaya

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/Rachellejoychadwick/congratulations-4.gif

So happy for you SJ!!!

:hug: :hugs:

Yaya xxx


----------



## bambikate

woohoo congrats hun x x :hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Huge congrats sweetheart x


----------



## Beltane

Hooray! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs R

What fab news!! Congratulations!! You've given so much hope to us irregular girls hun - you've made my day!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Great news. Congratulations x x


----------



## bird24

yay hunny!!!! congrats xxx


----------



## sjnams

Hi Girls :hugs: just wanted to say a massive thank you for the well wishes and congratulations. I can't wait until I can return the favour as you all get your :bfp: and move over to join me, until then heres some :dust::dust::dust::dust:
I wish I had a real magic wand that I could wave all over you to give you the babies you all so dearly deserve. :hugs:

Thank you!

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/sjnams/thankYou33.gif


----------



## TT's

Congartulations again honey!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

:hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## journey

Wonderful news - congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xo


----------



## jaytee

OMG!!!!! CONGRATS GIRL!

you give me hope in my cd! lol I think I ovulated by the ovulation pains that I have had and I'm on CD 69 today when I usually have 32 day cycles! lol. I too was wishing for Af to come already but now after reading your post of ur BFP! 

Congrats again and have a wonderful bless 9 months! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Newbie77

Hey there SJ, just wanted to say a huge congratulations again (but in the official BFP page, wow, can't stop smiling!!!). Delighted for you and your OH. May you have a happy and healthy pregnancy, will miss you (pop by to check up on us occassionaly hun)...

Lot of love....x.

https://i315.photobucket.com/albums/ll459/newbie77_bucket/pregnancy0001.gif


----------



## shmoo75

Wow!!!! Big congrats to you and heres to H&H 9mths:happydance::happydance:


----------

